# The Great Gh Depression



## Infantry87 (May 23, 2015)

The year was 2012 and everything in the UG scene seemed to be on the rise. Everyone was prospering well above expectations for a few years leading up to this point with overdosed GH. A year went by and BOOM, the little china man destroyed our world by fukking us with an eggroll. People went bankrupt,even divorced their significant others  for the thought of the wife leaving because we were no longer "too swoll to control" and inevitably went on a journey looking for their fix whether it may have been Riptropins, hygetropin, or kigtropins, but it was all over. The gold Gh was no more and nobody knew if the days would be as good as they were when we had the famous serum tests of people scoring 40,50, even 60's on the tests. Will we ever see the gold again? Only Mr. Miyagi will know the answer


----------



## kingsamson (May 23, 2015)

yes legit kigs, those were very good afforadable times
Pharma is stupid expensive, but theres deffnintly still some good quality generics out there


----------



## SuperBane (May 24, 2015)

kingsamson said:


> yes legit kigs, those were very good afforadable times
> Pharma is stupid expensive, but theres deffnintly still some good quality generics out there



Legit kigtropin, eh? Do tell.... Lol


----------



## SFGiants (May 24, 2015)

TheGreyTops replaced Riptropin and maybe even better!


----------



## Tren4Life (May 24, 2015)

I still have 2 kits of kigs. All they do is make me fukkin hungry.  Hahaha


----------



## Spongy (May 24, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> TheGreyTops replaced Riptropin and maybe even better!



My tests on greys have been very similar to my tests on rips.  I never had tests in the 60s like some, but I've been consistently in the 30s and 40s which is pretty damn good considering I scored 29, 28, and 31 on Seros


----------



## Infantry87 (May 24, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> TheGreyTops replaced Riptropin and maybe even better!



If this is so, it'll be Christmas time for me.


----------



## Infantry87 (May 24, 2015)

Spongy said:


> My tests on greys have been very similar to my tests on rips.  I never had tests in the 60s like some, but I've been consistently in the 30s and 40s which is pretty damn good considering I scored 29, 28, and 31 on Seros



levels are better with these generics than seros?


----------



## HDH (May 25, 2015)

The dark blues I use are scoring low 30s.

My mild carpal tunnel syndrome knows it without the tests. LOL

H


----------

